# MUNOZ WHEELS & HYDRAULICS



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

$1000.00 FOR THE SET : INCLUDES BLOCKS,TANKS,TIERODS,CARRIAGE AND STAND WE HAVE DIFFERNT STLYES WILL POST MORE TOMMOROW. :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

:0


----------



## scr8pin (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 27 2007, 06:20 AM~8185329
> *:0
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 26 2007, 09:16 PM~8183522
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD ALBERT !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

You got anything on a budget a little cheaper.. :biggrin: I like, but damn!!!!!!!!!!! i got to eat..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 26 2007, 10:16 PM~8183522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1K OUCH


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 26 2007, 07:16 PM~8183522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... :thumbsup: ... almost looks like the ones pancho did of pacho's custom hydraulics out in their in japan....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

sweet


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

do you have more pics of it? looks real good but 1g damn!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Thats real nice. You guys crying about the price should try pricing similar custom block/whammy tank combos (like the square ones). Thats what this shit costs.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 27 2007, 12:40 PM~8187129
> *Thats real nice. You guys crying about the price should try pricing similar custom block/whammy tank combos (like the square ones). Thats what this shit costs.
> *


yep x2 , not cheap machining custom shit! and if it was that damn cheap everybody would have em, thats what separates the big doggs from the rest of the pack, you gotta pay to play.... fact of life ,,,, albert you have a pm!!!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 26 2007, 07:16 PM~8183522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 
More Pictures Please :thumbsup:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

You should have them made in china. :yes:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 27 2007, 11:43 AM~8187543
> *You should have them made in china. :yes:
> *


X10 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

that is bad ass and I agree you have to pay to play custom shit ain't cheep.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

I agree. they are very nice but your comments just made me want to order from Tuna. 




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

super nice


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

its tomorrow post the other styles :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wow, does blue know about that yet?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

OK HOW ABOUT THIS..... OUR BASIC SET UPS ARE STARTING AT $750 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

good price for a custom set up


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 26 2007, 11:16 PM~8183522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY LOOK BEEFY...
BUT DAMN LIKE THE HOMIE SAID YOU SHOULD HAVE MADE THEM IN CHINA HAHAHA, BUT REALLY NICE THOUGH, IT LOOKS GANGSTA LIKE A HEAVY DUTY WHAMMY. uffin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

here some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 27 2007, 12:40 PM~8187129
> *Thats real nice. You guys crying about the price should try pricing similar custom block/whammy tank combos (like the square ones). Thats what this shit costs.
> *


NOT INTO WHAMMY TANKS SO. I WOULD RATHER SPEND THE MONEY ON A OG PESCO SETUP


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

:thumbsup: 

good stuff


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 29 2007, 04:43 PM~8203351
> *NOT INTO WHAMMY TANKS SO.  I WOULD RATHER SPEND THE MONEY ON A OG PESCO SETUP
> *


you get og pesco setups for $1000? :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 26 2007, 11:16 PM~8183522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are baddass by the way


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 29 2007, 04:33 PM~8203267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a trick for the square one is just use a regular whammy and make a square to cover it


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

them square tanks are sick :0


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

That cylinder style whammy is insane....I need to go change now.


----------



## Freddy66 (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 29 2007, 01:33 PM~8203267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 29 2007, 04:17 PM~8203577
> *you get og pesco setups for $1000? :0
> *


HELL NO. BUT IF I AM GONNA GO FOR A HIGH PRICED SET UP, IT WOULD BE PESCO


----------



## Freddy66 (Jun 29, 2007)

Are the square tanks machined?


----------



## Freddy66 (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 29 2007, 03:30 PM~8203988
> *HELL NO.  BUT IF I AM GONNA GO FOR A HIGH PRICED SET UP, IT WOULD BE PESCO
> *


Right on homie! Pescos pumps are nice, but these tanks are pretty damn unique.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Pesco :thumbsdown:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 29 2007, 03:43 PM~8204054
> *Pesco :thumbsdown:
> *


why is this?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 29 2007, 01:43 PM~8203351
> *NOT INTO WHAMMY TANKS SO.  I WOULD RATHER SPEND THE MONEY ON A OG PESCO SETUP
> *


 TO EACH IS OWN...LIKE I SAID THE WHAMMY SET UPS ARE STARTING AT $750.00


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 29 2007, 02:32 PM~8203655
> *those are baddass by the way
> *


ILL LET THE HOMIES KNOW YOU LIKE THEM..  THEY WILL BE FEATURED IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IN AUG. 2007


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats square on is very nice..


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 29 2007, 04:43 PM~8203351
> *NOT INTO WHAMMY TANKS SO.  I WOULD RATHER SPEND THE MONEY ON A OG PESCO SETUP
> *


and aircraft set ups look out of place in newer vehicles in my opinion


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 29 2007, 03:33 PM~8203267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


iwould love to see one of those rectangle whammies engraved :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ALBERT CALL ME BRO!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 29 2007, 06:30 PM~8203988
> *HELL NO.  BUT IF I AM GONNA GO FOR A HIGH PRICED SET UP, IT WOULD BE PESCO
> *


ok, i got ya


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

eough said lets get some order in....


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

albert,,u sellin just the tanks?square or round??


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jul 1 2007, 01:47 PM~8212847
> *albert,,u sellin just the tanks?square or round??
> *


The round and square ones have the blocks machined to fit each other, they wont interchange. You can just use the regular whammy tanks on regular blocks.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 1 2007, 11:57 AM~8213115
> *The round and square ones have the blocks machined to fit each other, they wont interchange. You can just use the regular whammy tanks on regular blocks.
> *


ooo ok,,,i noticed that on the round ones,,but the square ones look like they go on reg. blocks kinda


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 29 2007, 02:43 PM~8204054
> *Pesco :thumbsdown:
> *


You must not know shit about og lowriding huh? youngster. :twak:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 29 2007, 04:43 PM~8204054
> *Pesco :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

HOW MUCH FOR THIS 1 WITH ALL THE PORTS ON THE SIDE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 1 2007, 07:18 PM~8214239
> *HOW MUCH FOR THIS 1 WITH ALL THE PORTS ON THE SIDE
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T GET ME WRONG, THAT IS A GANGSTA ASS SET UP, BUT JUST AT 1K, FOR ME PERSONALLY YOU ARE STRETCHING IT. YOU GO WITH ABOUT $500, MAYBE $600 AND I WOULD BUY ONE


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jun 29 2007, 08:21 PM~8205738
> *and aircraft set ups look out of place in newer vehicles in my opinion
> *


x2 needs to be the right era.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Jun 29 2007, 07:21 PM~8205738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*x3!!! I AGREE!!!*


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 27 2007, 02:43 PM~8187543
> *You should have them made in china. :yes:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 1 2007, 04:28 PM~8213400
> *You must not know shit about og lowriding huh? youngster. :twak:
> *


probably owns a minitruck, or something that an aircraft setup would commit suicide in.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Jun 27 2007, 10:04 PM~8190509
> *THEY LOOK BEEFY...
> BUT DAMN LIKE THE HOMIE SAID YOU SHOULD HAVE MADE THEM IN CHINA HAHAHA, BUT REALLY NICE THOUGH, IT LOOKS GANGSTA LIKE A HEAVY DUTY WHAMMY. uffin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 27 2007, 01:40 PM~8187129
> *Thats real nice. You guys crying about the price should try pricing similar custom block/whammy tank combos (like the square ones). Thats what this shit costs.
> *


ITS IGNORANCE.


$1000 IS LESS THAN DOUBLE WHAT REGULAR OFF THE SHELF CHEAP ASS CHINA MADE PUMPS COST NOWADAYS.


YET, YOU ARE GETTING CUSTOM MADE PUMPS, AND NOT THE SAME SHIT THAT 500 OTHER PEOPLE HAVE IN THEIR TRUNKS. THESE PEOPLE ON HERE KILL ME SOMETIME. CRYING ABOUT THE PRICE OF SOMETHING, SHIT FOR $1000 THATS CHEAP AS FUCK FOR THE ROUNDBLOCK SETUP, CONSIDERING THATS A COMPLETE READY TO PLUMB ASSEMBLY.

REGULAR PRODUCTION BULLSHIT PUMPS ARE LIKE $300+ EA.



BY THE WAY, NICE STUFF MUNOZ!!!



OHH WELL, JUST ANOTHER DAY IN IDIOTLAND.COM


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I THINK YOU CAN BUY A COMPLETE PUMP FOR 260 EACH
FROM ANY HYDRAULIC COMPANY AND AD THE WHAMMY TANK AND
STILL PAY UNDER 700


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

these pumps do look good :thumbsup: what kind of motor and pumphead do they come with?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 2 2007, 12:30 AM~8215483
> *I THINK YOU CAN BUY A COMPLETE PUMP FOR 260 EACH
> FROM ANY HYDRAULIC COMPANY  AND AD THE WHAMMY TANK AND
> STILL PAY UNDER 700
> *


that off the shelf production junk doesnt compare to custom made parts.


$700 for some plain shit that everyone has already, compared to $300 more. $300 isnt much more at all, especially if you are trying to have a setup that badass. honestly $1000 is cheap, if it wasnt something being advertised I would buy it right now, but I dont like to buy stuff someone else has, or can have.  

still its nice looking stuff.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 1 2007, 09:39 PM~8215526
> *that off the shelf production junk doesnt compare to custom made parts.
> $700 for some plain shit that everyone has already, compared to $300 more. $300 isnt much more at all, especially if you are trying to have a setup that badass. honestly $1000 is cheap, if it wasnt something being advertised I would buy it right now, but I dont like to buy stuff someone else has, or can have.
> 
> ...


ME PERSONALY OFF THE SHELF IS FINE IM NOT BUILDING A HOPPER
BUT I CAN BUILD OFF THE SHELF TO LOOK ASS GOOD ASS THIS ONE
FOR A LOT LESS








JUST AD A WHAMMY TANK AND YOU HAVE THE SAME THING


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 2 2007, 12:44 AM~8215560
> *ME PERSONALY OFF THE SHELF IS FINE IM NOT BUILDING A HOPPER
> 
> *


i dont like hopping. 


and the pumps i was reffering to are the ones with round blocks. thats a very nice custom pair of pumps for only $1000. its not about hopping, its about looking good.


that round setup, with 4 chromed Adex, 4 chromed zigzags and 4 aircraft check valves would be a very respectful setup. 



thats just how some people think.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 1 2007, 10:07 PM~8215679
> *i dont like hopping.
> and the pumps i was reffering to are the ones with round blocks. thats a very nice custom pair of pumps for only $1000. its not about hopping, its about looking good.
> that round setup, with 4 chromed Adex, 4 chromed zigzags and 4 aircraft check valves would be a very respectful setup.
> ...


i agree $1000 for this 








not for this


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 1 2007, 09:22 PM~8215436
> *probably owns a minitruck, or something that an aircraft setup would commit suicide in.
> *


that's exactly what he own's. :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 1 2007, 11:30 PM~8215811
> *that's exactly what he own's. :biggrin:
> *


2 minitrucks and a euro. :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 1 2007, 02:28 PM~8213400
> *You must not know shit about og lowriding huh? youngster. :twak:
> *


Your probably one of those misled people that think daytons are worth the money and the 5.20 resembles a good tire. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

IGNORANCE.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 2 2007, 02:05 AM~8216097
> *and the 5.20 resembles a good tire. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


wow.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 1 2007, 10:05 PM~8216097
> *Your probably one of those misled people that think daytons are worth the money and the 5.20 resembles a good tire. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


IN THIS LOWRIDER GAME LIL HOMIE ...IT'$ ALL THE ABOUT QUALITY.....  :biggrin:


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

Hopefully it's all AMERICAN made!!!!!!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Jul 2 2007, 04:11 PM~8220523
> *Hopefully it's all AMERICAN made!!!!!!!!
> *


yup straight from southern cali....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 1 2007, 09:44 PM~8215560
> *ME PERSONALY OFF THE SHELF IS FINE IM NOT BUILDING A HOPPER
> BUT I CAN BUILD OFF THE SHELF TO LOOK ASS GOOD ASS THIS ONE
> FOR A LOT LESS
> ...


check this out homie they are starting at $750 call me at the shop if your really interested thanks


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

ALBERT DONT FORGET TO SEND ME THE DETAIL PICS FROM THE FIRST SETUP AND LMK WITH MORE INFORMATIONS


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 1 2007, 10:07 PM~8215679
> *i dont like hopping.
> and the pumps i was reffering to are the ones with round blocks. thats a very nice custom pair of pumps for only $1000. its not about hopping, its about looking good.
> that round setup, with 4 chromed Adex, 4 chromed zigzags and 4 aircraft check valves would be a very respectful setup.
> ...


i really like that one but i cant picture it looking good with fittings coming off those blocks. i think it would need to have them hardlined somewhere off the pumps....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 3 2007, 07:18 PM~8228701
> *i really like that one but i cant picture it looking good with fittings coming off those blocks. i think it would need to have them hardlined somewhere off the pumps....
> *


i've seen setups with round blocks before, they look good. several of them have been built over the years.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

on the 1000 dollar one, there isnt even a crease where the block meets the tank, it appears to be all one piece. albert how did you do that!?


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jul 3 2007, 09:30 PM~8230530
> *on the 1000 dollar one, there isnt even a crease where the block meets the tank, it appears to be all one piece. albert how did you do that!?
> *


CUSTOM


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jul 3 2007, 11:30 PM~8230530
> *on the 1000 dollar one, there isnt even a crease where the block meets the tank, it appears to be all one piece. albert how did you do that!?
> *


ITS NOT ALL ONE PIECE.

LOOK CLOSER, ON A GOOD MONITOR. THERE ARE SEAMS.



IT WOULD BE IMPOSSIBLE FOR THERE NOT TO BE SEAMS, :uh:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

still waitin for detail pics and infos on the first setup albert plus the wires i ask


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

NICE


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

your pm box is full thts why i ask here again

are u forget me last week? where are the detail pics from the round whammy setup and whats the cheapest price for shipping the wires  

lmk please


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i pm'd and havnt heard back yet either :dunno:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jul 8 2007, 02:11 PM~8260114
> *your pm box is full thts why i ask here again
> 
> are u forget me last week? where are the detail pics from the round whammy setup and whats the cheapest price for shipping the wires
> ...


whats up bro.. i got my computer back up here are some more pictures and details the the round set-up
































these are pictures in the makings of the whammy set-up


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 8 2007, 06:37 PM~8261462
> *i pm'd and havnt heard back yet either :dunno:
> *


my box is empty now.....


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

those pumps are fuckin cool...deffinatly worth the price


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

damn those are nice if I didn't already have my pumps I would deff run that setup


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 3 2007, 04:18 PM~8228701
> *i really like that one but i cant picture it looking good with fittings coming off those blocks. i think it would need to have them hardlined somewhere off the pumps....
> *


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

how much will a setup like the one on the 2nd pics maybe run with the difficult to do endcaps etc.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jul 9 2007, 12:10 PM~8265369
> *how much will a setup like the one on the 2nd pics maybe run with the difficult to do endcaps etc.
> *


the guy who built that usually charges over $7000 for a setup.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice for a g, not bad price.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 9 2007, 09:35 AM~8265525
> *the guy who built that usually charges over $7000 for a setup.
> *


wow thats alot :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

DAMMMMMMMMMMM THEY LOOK GOOD ASS FUCK ..... NOT BAD OF A PRICE TO :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Jun 27 2007, 07:56 AM~8186398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 9 2007, 08:35 AM~8265525
> *the guy who built that usually charges over $7000 for a setup.
> *


THAT'S AROUND THE PRICE FIGURE FOR THE WHOLE SET UP......


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

ALRIGHT YOU GUYS JUST CAME OUT IN THE NEW LOWRIDER ISSUE LOOKING GOOD LETS GET SOME ORDERS IN :thumbsup:


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

i like that smooth wammy tank set up, i was woudering what kind of motor/pump it comes with? what number pump???


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 24 2007, 01:37 PM~8381000
> *ALRIGHT YOU GUYS JUST CAME OUT IN THE NEW LOWRIDER ISSUE LOOKING GOOD LETS GET SOME ORDERS IN :thumbsup:
> *


AH2 MADE?..... :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jul 24 2007, 08:06 PM~8383608
> *i like that smooth wammy tank set up, i was woudering what kind of motor/pump it comes with? what number pump???
> *


GIVE ME A CALL AT THE SHOP 909-628-3690


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

we would like to see more


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

on that round block whammy do the pumpheads mount the same as on any block ie.. u can use and pumphead??


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 1 2007, 10:05 PM~8216097
> *Your probably one of those misled people that think daytons are worth the money and the 5.20 resembles a good tire. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Just curious about whoe makes the AH2 equipment


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 29 2007, 03:03 PM~8420344
> *Just curious about whoe makes the AH2 equipment
> *


American Hydraulics


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

absolutely love the round block whammy set up. very nice looking work


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 29 2007, 04:13 PM~8420654
> *absolutely love the round block whammy set up. very nice looking work
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 24 2007, 08:25 PM~8383806
> *AH2 MADE?..... :biggrin:
> *


AND....... DISTUBUTED ONLY THRU MUNOZ WHEELS  DON'T HATE CAUSE YOU CAN'T AFFORD IT :0 DO YOUR THING MUNOZ


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 24 2007, 08:25 PM~8383806
> *AH2 MADE?..... :biggrin:
> *


AND....... DISTUBUTED ONLY THRU MUNOZ WHEELS  DON'T HATE CAUSE YOU CAN'T AFFORD IT :0 DO YOUR THING MUNOZ


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

sick ass tanks... the square one with a big ass ROLLERZ ONLY on it would be fuckin viscious... THE PRICE is just RIGHT as well...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 31 2007, 08:54 PM~8442424
> *AND....... DISTUBUTED ONLY THRU MUNOZ WHEELS   DON'T HATE CAUSE YOU CAN'T AFFORD IT  :0    DO YOUR THINGMUNOZ</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 31 2007, 09:23 PM~8442674
> *IT'S DISTRIBUTED   HOMIE.....
> 
> 
> ...


prices are reasonable for everyone IN MY OPINION... now i just need a car so i can pick one up for it...lol


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Jul 31 2007, 09:25 PM~8442701
> *prices are reasonable for everyone IN MY OPINION... now i just need a car so i can pick one up for it...lol
> *


X2  
WHAT HAPPEN TO THAT RANFLA YOU BE ROLLING IN?


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 31 2007, 09:32 PM~8442726
> *X2
> WHAT HAPPEN TO THAT RANFLA YOU BE ROLLING IN?
> *


the lac? sold that..fat ass is dippin that now.. im riding in the HAYABUSA for a while til school starts back up and gas goes down...lol


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Aug 1 2007, 07:48 AM~8445235
> *the lac? sold that..fat ass is dippin that now.. im riding in the HAYABUSA for a while til school starts back up and gas goes down...lol
> *


NOT THE LAC HOMIE ...I THINK YOU WERE ROLLING IN A 70's MODEL RAGAL OR CUTLASS.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jul 9 2007, 04:53 PM~8268021
> *wow thats alot :0
> *


gotta pay the cost to be the boss. :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 1 2007, 10:35 AM~8446221
> *gotta pay the cost to be the boss. :biggrin:
> *


haha ok :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

how long is this with the motors on it?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 29 2007, 05:34 PM~8420468
> *American Hydraulics
> *


YEAH THOSE ARE AMERICAN HYDRAULICS.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jul 9 2007, 03:53 PM~8268021
> *wow thats alot :0
> *


IT'S LIKE THIS IN ANY BUSINESS. THE PRICE OF THE ITEM IS DETERMINED BY THE WHOLESALE THEY PAY FOR THE ITEM. IN TURN DEPENDING HOW MUCH THE SELLER PAID FOR THE PRODUCT DETERMINES HOW MUCH THE TURN AROUND PRICE WILL BE FOR THE CONSUMER. ALSO IT'S SOMETIMES DETERMINED OR RECOMMENDED BY THE MANUFACTURER. ALSO ADD TO THE FACT OF TIME LABOR IN MANUFACTURING THESE ITEMS. DEFINATELY NOT POOR CHEAP CHINA MADE PRODUCTS.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Freddy66 (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 1 2007, 11:04 AM~8446442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2?????


----------



## StreetFame Customs (Jul 26, 2007)

Was just wondering, how do you maintenance your Pump head I dont see any kinda of seems on the the back of this tank>? :uh:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame Customs_@Aug 10 2007, 06:15 PM~8524670
> *Was just wondering, how do you maintenance your Pump head I dont see any kinda of seems on the the back of this tank>? :uh:
> *


the blocks do seperate with the tank...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame Customs_@Aug 10 2007, 09:15 PM~8524670
> *Was just wondering, how do you maintenance your Pump head I dont see any kinda of seems on the the back of this tank>? :uh:
> *


there is a seam, how else could you install a pumphead. :uh:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

nice whammys that square one looks tight :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 21 2007, 01:46 PM~8606428
> *there is a seam, how else could you install a pumphead.  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


TATTOO -76 strikes again! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice homie!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i didn't scan threw all the pages but how are the returns on this round block? is it a single side port, or double port return? i think i will start to save so i can put "2" of these whammy's in my fleetwood. a bad ass 4 pump settup all clean with chrome hardlines too! :0


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

:biggrin: daaaamn!! those would look nice in my 6-trey!!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

T T T</span></span></span>[/b]
i didn't scan threw all the pages but how are the returns on this round block? is it a single side port, or double port return? i think i will start to save so i can put "2" of these whammy's in my fleetwood. a bad ass 4 pump settup all clean with chrome hardlines too! :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

fucking nice!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

I gotta get me one of these.... Bad ass tanks munoz :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

all the way in connecticut, whats good munoz!


----------



## hydromaniacs (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 29 2007, 09:33 PM~8203267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is the price for the tank


----------



## Top Dollar (Jan 23, 2005)

MUNOS HOW MUCH FOR ME THE TIRE GUY!!!!!!AKA RIGOS


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Munoz products lookin good as always!


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Still rockin my Munoz shirt lol!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 26 2007, 08:16 PM~8183522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks good. For a lil over a G you could be rollin clean. Some people will step up, some won't


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HEY MUNOZ. GOT PICS OF SLOW DOWN VALVES YOU CARRY?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what ever happend to them I dont see them on anymore


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Maybe out of business? I had a bad experience with them, at first the transactions were good but after the third, all I had was excuses and catching them in their lies while sending my products and A LOT of run arounds. I don't deal with them no more.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hi munoz enterprizes!!! q vo?!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FOR THOSE THAT ARE INTERESTED IN HITTING MUNOZ UP. I STOPPED BY HIS SHOP AND HE'S STILL IN BUSINESS. HIS COMPUTER HAS BEEN DOWN GOING A MONTH NOW. I INFORMED HIM PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO TOUCH BASE WITH HIM. SO IF ANYBODY NEEDS SOMETHIN YOU CAN HOLLA AT HIM BY PHONE. BUT HE WILL GET HIS COMPUTER FIXED ASAP TO HOLLA TO THE ONES THAT WANT TO HOLLA BACK.


----------



## Switched-One (Dec 4, 2003)

So what's the word, Still in business???


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switched-One_@Feb 9 2009, 06:39 PM~12954721
> *So what's the word,  Still in business???
> *


YES SIR ALBERT IS STILL IN BUSINESS . I WAS THERE ALL DAY TO DAY. IF ANY BODY WHAT'S TO STOP BY THE SHOP IT OPENS UP AT 10:30AM TO 7:30PM MONDAY-SATURDAY


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

we was doing a little bad.......but where coming back on our feet.. :thumbsup: just alot of haters and snitch mother fuckers you know who im talking about....... :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: .... :nono: :nono:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 26 2008, 08:17 AM~12529766
> *Maybe out of business? I had a bad experience with them, at first the transactions were good but after the third, all I had was excuses and catching them in their lies while sending my products and A LOT of run arounds. I don't deal with them no more.
> *


man homie you got me fucked up!!!!!!!! we'll talk later :angry: :angry:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jul 28 2008, 05:37 PM~11200139
> *Still rockin my Munoz shirt lol!
> 
> 
> ...


looking good dog! :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 11 2009, 12:00 AM~12970221
> *we was doing a little bad.......but where coming back on our feet.. :thumbsup: just alot of haters and snitch mother fuckers you know who im talking about....... :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns: .... :nono:  :nono:
> *


whats going on


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 11 2009, 11:44 PM~12980348
> *whats going on
> *


what up man :biggrin: havn't heard from you in a while hit me up


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey albert i know this pic is a few months old, but after all these years ( like 4 i think) your munoz sticker is still on my car 

have you been getting any weird calls from connecticut, new york, rhode island or massachusetts?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 12 2009, 11:49 AM~12983742
> *hey albert i know this pic is a few months old, but after all these years ( like 4 i think) your munoz sticker is still on my car
> 
> have you been getting any weird calls from connecticut, new york, rhode island or massachusetts?
> ...


daaam what up dog!!!!!!!! how have you been fool??? pm me man.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YOU BACK HOMIE


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you got a pm alberto-tron!

didnt think you'd recognize betsy with the booty kit  im sure the stickers were a give away lol...

people ask me all the time, what the hell is a 909 area code? and i tell them, its a so-cal thing lol. i dont tell everyone i drove my low low to cali from hartford 

keep it real mayne, tell hillie i sed whadap!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 12 2009, 06:17 PM~12986746
> *YOU BACK HOMIE
> *


 :yes: im back by popular demand :biggrin: ........


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 12 2009, 08:46 PM~12988269
> *you got a pm alberto-tron!
> 
> didnt think you'd recognize betsy with the booty kit  im sure the stickers were a give away lol...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey remember that time you had to some bring me a spare wheel?

this is that rim that i bent lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 12 2009, 11:43 AM~12983700
> *
> *


call me foo.........................u got the #


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

WUZ UP ALBERT.HOW'S BUSINESS OUT THERE.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 14 2009, 06:46 PM~13004713
> *call me foo.........................u got the #
> *


ILL HIT YOU UP IN THE MORNING DOGGY :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 16 2009, 01:29 PM~13017995
> *WUZ UP ALBERT.HOW'S BUSINESS OUT THERE.
> *


WHATS UP BRO... ITS BEEN FUCKED UP FOR A MINUTE OVER ON THIS SIDE BUT IM HANGING IN THERE  HOWS EVERTHING WITH YOU??? HOWS THE SHOP???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NOT THIS FOOL AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 18 2009, 02:21 AM~13036364
> *WHATS UP BRO... ITS BEEN FUCKED UP FOR A MINUTE OVER ON THIS SIDE BUT IM HANGING IN THERE   HOWS EVERTHING WITH YOU??? HOWS THE SHOP???
> *



THE TATTOO WORLD IS GOING PRETTY GOOD EVEN THOUGH THE ECONOMY IS STILL FUCKED UP,BUT WE ARE STAYIN ABOVE WATER.I'M HOPING TAX TIME WILL GET PEEPS TO START SPENDING SOME MORE BREAD.


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

What's up Albert you got a PM......


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 18 2009, 12:27 AM~13036415
> *NOT THIS FOOL AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: don't hate the player hate the game :biggrin: what up sweetcheeks???? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Feb 18 2009, 08:35 AM~13038002
> *What's up Albert you got a PM......
> *


Ill call you homie...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT.....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 29 2007, 01:33 PM~8203267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 18 2009, 12:27 AM~13036415
> *NOT THIS FOOL AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :nono:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WOW


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 01:05 AM~13066812
> *OHH NOW ITS LIKE THAT WOW I LOVE HOW YOU TREAT YOUR SUPPORTERS AND FRIENDS ITS ALL GOOD ALBERT YOU DO WHATCHA GOT TO DO
> *


 :nono:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

///////////


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 01:33 AM~13066941
> *AHH THE GOOD OLD DAYS BUT HEY THATS WHAT ALLWAYS HAPPENS WHEN I TRY TO HELP SOMEONE OUT I LOOSE FRIENDS
> 
> 
> ...


HELP WHO OUT????? :dunno: I GUESS BUSINESS IS BUSINESS........NEVER MIX BUSINESS WITH FREINDSHIP.....OH WELL YOU LIVE AND LEARN :tears: CRY ME A RIVER.....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WOW


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 01:48 AM~13066999
> *IVE BACKED YOU UP PLENTY OF TIMES AND NEVER BURNED YOU I STILL TO THIS DAY BACK YOU ALLS I HAVE TO SAY IS NEITHER YOU OR ME RUN THE MACHINES TO MAKE THOSE PARTS ONLY THINGS IS NOW WERE PARTNERS AND WONT STEP ON YOUR TOES I DONT THINK I EVEN POSTED PICS LIKE YOURS
> *


OH NO WHATS THE PICTURE YOU JUST POSTED???  DON'T TRIP ON IT....YOU LIVE AND LEARN.........


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WOW


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 01:56 AM~13067022
> *NOT THAT PIC I MEANT OF THE HYDRAULICS I DONT THINK I POSTED THE SAME PICS I HAD MINE DONE IN THE STUDIO AND DIDNT EVEN USE THE SAME PRODUCTS
> 
> THE OTHER PIC WAS AT DISNEY AND I WAS JUSST MESSIN WITH YOU SORRY
> *


 I DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT A PICTURE OF HYDRAULICS IN A STUDIO DESPENSA MR.FANCY GUY...... IM TELLING YOU I STARTED MY LINE IN 07 WITH THE SAME PRODUCT YOUR TRYING TO COME OUT NOW!!!!!! NOW WHO'S STEPING ON WHO'S TOES.... :dunno: :angry: [email protected]%^&(*CKER....WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING AT 1 IN THE MORNING!!!!! NOW STOP FUCKING UP MY TOPIC AND GO FUCK UP YOUR [email protected]#$$%LE! :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WOW


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 02:17 AM~13067063
> *I DIDNT MEAN ANYTHING BY WERE THE PICS WERE TAKING BUT YOU KNOW AND I KNOW WHO MADE THE PRODUCTS
> 
> YOU KNOW WHAT ITS ALL GOOD GO OVER TO BERNIES AND BUY ONE OF THOSE SETUPS NOW
> *


WAS THERE THURSDAY........ALREADY DID..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

[[[[[[[[[[


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 02:17 AM~13067063
> *WOW
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYING........ :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

[[[[[[[[[[[


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 02:33 AM~13067107
> *AND IM ALLWAYS UP THIS LATE WORKING
> *


GET THE [email protected]@K OFF MY TOPIC......MAN :buttkick: NEVER BEEN PISSED OFF SO EARLY IN THE MORNING..... :guns: :rant:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

[[[[[[


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 02:37 AM~13067118
> *WOW THATS WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR JUST TWO DAYS AGO WE WERE COOL   DAMM
> 
> HEY DOES THIS MEAN YOUR NOT GONNA GET ME THOSE ARMS
> *


THERE AT THE SHOP [email protected]#$%E GO PICK THEM UP :biggrin: YOU DON'T HAVE TO WHERE A BULLET PROOF VEST :guns: :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

[[[[[


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 02:52 AM~13067156
> *THATS FUCKED UP IM COOL HOMIE I DONT LIVE LIKE THAT YOU KNOW IM A FAMILY MAN
> 
> HEY JUST FORGET IT IM COOL
> *


DON'T TRIP PLAYER COME DOWN IM A FAMILY MAN TOO....AS A MATTER A FACT YOU KNOW MY FAMILY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

[[[[[[[


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

fucking A this is ggrrrrrreat man albert you looked cool with braids you should let your hair grow Mickey Munoz :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 02:56 AM~13067169
> *YEAH BUT IM STARTING TO GET THE FEELING YOU CHANGED OR SOMETHING FROM 2 DAYS AGO
> *


DON'T TRIP BUSINESS IS BUSINESS RIGHT :dunno: ILL HIT YOU UP IN THE MORNING......


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 21 2009, 03:00 AM~13067176
> *fucking A this is ggrrrrrreat man albert you looked cool with braids you should let your hair grow Mickey Munoz  :biggrin:
> *


OHHH SHIT YOU TO BIG BRENT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP DOGG???


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

FUCKIN JOHNNY SEE WHAT YOU STARTED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IM GOING TO HERE THIS FOR ABOUT A MONTH......


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 21 2009, 02:07 AM~13067189
> *FUCKIN JOHNNY SEE WHAT YOU STARTED :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IM GOING TO HERE THIS FOR ABOUT A MONTH......
> *


already right clicked and saved man  MANIACOS MICKEY :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 21 2009, 03:09 AM~13067192
> *already right clicked and saved man   MANIACOS MICKEY  :0
> *


 :0 YOUR AN ASS IM GOING TO BE EXPECTING THIS ONE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## wutang (Feb 21, 2009)

look like zenith jacked some ideas from munoz


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wutang_@Feb 21 2009, 11:43 AM~13068387
> *look like zenith jacked some ideas from munoz
> *


NO WE USE THE SAME MACHINEST


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHEN ALBERTS IN HIS BETTER MOOD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THIS WAS ALBERT LAST NIGHT


















IF JD WAS ONLY HERE


----------



## wutang (Feb 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 10:43 AM~13068392
> *NO WE USE THE SAME MACHINEST
> 
> *


cut throat business i guess. i will be suporting munoz thats for sure..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wutang_@Feb 21 2009, 11:47 AM~13068416
> *cut throat business i guess. i will be suporting munoz thats for sure..
> *


COOL BUY A SETUP FROM HIM IT STILL KEEPS THE DOORS OPEN  :biggrin:


----------



## wutang (Feb 21, 2009)

yo get out of his fuckin topic.

i hate snakes.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Who are you alberts my boy fool we have been doing business for years


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 12:52 PM~13068450
> *Who are you alberts my boy fool we have been doing business for years
> *



why do you keep editing your posts like that? if alberts your boy then what are you hiding? j/w


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Its called respect


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 02:41 PM~13069091
> *Its called respect
> *



if you gona type shit then edit it, why dont you just send a PM, or call him? seems like a waste of time to me :dunno:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 21 2009, 12:55 PM~13069194
> *if you gona type shit then edit it, why dont you just send a PM, or call him? seems like a waste of time to me :dunno:
> *


 :0 what up my boy


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wutang_@Feb 21 2009, 10:47 AM~13068416
> *cut throat business i guess. i will be suporting munoz thats for sure..
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks homie we cool already homie but you feel where I was coming from though


----------



## wutang (Feb 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 21 2009, 09:54 PM~13072429
> *:thumbsup: thanks homie we cool already homie but you feel where I was coming from though
> *


ttt for munoz.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 21 2009, 11:52 PM~13072415
> *:0 what up my boy
> *



:wave:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 21 2009, 11:54 PM~13072429
> *:thumbsup: thanks homie we cool already homie but you feel where I was coming from though
> *


YOU EVER SEND ME THAT PRICE??????


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

TTT for Albert, my wheel sponsor.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 22 2009, 12:31 PM~13076457
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


DAAANNNMMM THOSE WHERE THE DAYZ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 22 2009, 02:58 PM~13077576
> *YOU EVER SEND ME THAT PRICE??????
> *


PM SENR BRO....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 22 2009, 07:44 PM~13079810
> *TTT for Albert, my wheel sponsor.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


THANKS TOKAYO...I GOT SOME PICS. OF THE RAG LET ME GET THE SCANNER WORKING SO I COULD POST THEM UP.....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 22 2009, 07:44 PM~13079810
> *TTT for Albert, my wheel sponsor.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
























im still waiting on mine.................. :uh:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 22 2009, 10:14 PM~13081985
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> im still waiting on mine.................. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DON'T TRIP PLAYER


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 22 2009, 10:20 PM~13082056
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DON'T TRIP PLAYER
> *


 :cheesy: that mean theyre on their way???


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 22 2009, 10:21 PM~13082065
> *:cheesy: that mean theyre on their way???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

GOT THE PUMPS IN TODAY :thumbsup: PM ME THE PRICE TO SHIP THE OTHER ITEMS AND THANKS FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THE DVD WHAT OTHER VOL'S YOU GOT I MAY NEED TO ORDER SOME


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 24 2009, 11:49 PM~13104933
> *:biggrin:
> *


i need them custom built.....chrome and gold combo........ :biggrin: 
























lets get started on them................ill trade u solenoids for the wheels...........


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 25 2009, 11:45 AM~13108454
> *i need them custom built.....chrome and gold combo........ :biggrin:
> lets get started on them................ill trade u solenoids for the wheels...........
> *


 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 25 2009, 09:54 PM~13114283
> *:0
> *


stop it with ur :0 :0 and :biggrin: :biggrin: 



















i expect to hear from u in the morning :angry:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR THE SQUARE WHAMMY SET UP INCLUDING CYLINDERS HOSES SWITCHES I MEAN EVERYTHING I WOULD NEED TO INSTALL IT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 25 2009, 09:59 PM~13114349
> *stop it with ur :0  :0 and :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i expect to hear from u in the morning :angry:
> *


ill meet you up at the shop :biggrin: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 26 2009, 07:48 AM~13116873
> *ill meet you up at the shop  :biggrin:  :0    :biggrin:
> *


answer ur phone.................. :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 26 2009, 07:48 AM~13116873
> *ill meet you up at the shop  :biggrin:  :0    :biggrin:
> *


gimme a couple hours homie.........i will be there though.....with some solenoids 4 u....................
:biggrin: 




















and while im there, ill give u some welding lessons..... :0 :0


----------



## Switched-One (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt


----------

